# Aaarghhhhh!



## Kei (Feb 14, 2010)

See - I really didn't believe the doctor the other day when he said the fasting blood sugar level meant J was fine...

He has still been peeing/drinking a lot.  His drinking has steadily increased and his peeing has become so often it's stupid.  

After swimming this evening I was testing F's blood and J asked if I could test his too.  I did and it showed up as "HI" on the monitor.  We washed his hands again and did another test ... "HI" again.  Blood ketones came up at 0.9, then half an hour later urine ketones came up at 4.  (Urine ketones can apparently show higher earlier than serum ketones - I've been reading the Ketostix pack!  )

I phoned the children's ward and they told me to take him into the Children's Assessment Unit at the hospital.  DH has taken him there now, while I look after the girls.

It seems he might be diabetic after all....


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2010)

Aw Kei, so sorry to hear the news, hope he is OK. It is good, at least, that you had the capability to perform the tests yourself and get him the attention he needs. Take care.


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi there Kei,

Really sorry to hear that this might be turning out to be diabetes. I hope you get good medical attension and your littlun gets stabilised. 

I know there can probably be little to comfort you about this, but reading what has happened I am (sorry to hear the little one is poorly) pleased to read the dagnosis has come before a really bad DKA. 

I hope you post soon but no doubt you will be taking time to absorb the news and adjust. Thinking of you and your hubby and the kids.

Lots of love
Louisa xx


----------



## Kei (Feb 14, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> I know there can probably be little to comfort you about this, but reading what has happened I am (sorry to hear the little one is poorly) pleased to read the dagnosis has come before a really bad DKA.



Oh that's why I phoned the hospital straight after the blood/urine tests this evening.  DD went into really awful DKA so fast, and I'm determined not to let it happen to J too.


----------



## Becca (Feb 14, 2010)

Really sorry too   At least, and it's no comfort, you're on the ball and able to test levels and such before it got too bad...On CWD there is a family who's 2 children were diagnosed 10 days apart and their third child's levels are looking a bit suspect also.  It's madness and it must be so hard to comprehend when it's your second or third child diagnosed.  

Let us know how they get on and if you need a chat or anything i can send you my number 

x


----------



## gewatts (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh my goodness. You as a mum knew something was wrong no matter what the doctor said. Well done for acting so fast We are all here for you. Thinking of you all.

x


----------



## bev (Feb 14, 2010)

I dont know what to say. This is just so awful for you all. Please let us know for definate when you have heard from the hospital etc. Sending you lots of love and hugs to the little one. Bev xxxx


----------



## Kei (Feb 14, 2010)

DH has just sent a text saying they have done urine samples and are now doing blood tests.  The hardest thing is being here, not knowing what they're doing there!


----------



## rachelha (Feb 14, 2010)

Big Hugs - good on you for testing and being aware of his symptoms.  That must have been a real fright for you.  Hope they get him sorted out quickly


----------



## Kei (Feb 14, 2010)

J's staying in hospital overnight so they can keep an eye on him. It looks like I was right - type 1 diabetes again. DH is staying in with him, and he'll be seen by the diabetes nurses in the morning.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2010)

Kei said:


> J's staying in hospital overnight so they can keep an eye on him. It looks like I was right - type 1 diabetes again. DH is staying in with him, and he'll be seen by the diabetes nurses in the morning.



So sorry to hear it Kei. Try and get some sleep yourself, I know it must be difficult.


----------



## Kei (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the support, folks.  It's what keeps us going in times like this.  BIG enormous hugs to everyone!

I have to say though, my kids have great timing.  F held on and didn't go into DKA till the first week of the summer holiday last year, so she had 5 weeks to get used to it all.  J has managed to go in just as half-term starts, so we'll have a week to acclimatise him.    Look on the bright side, eh?


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2010)

Kei said:


> Thanks for all the support, folks.  It's what keeps us going in times like this.  BIG enormous hugs to everyone!
> 
> I have to say though, my kids have great timing.  F held on and didn't go into DKA till the first week of the summer holiday last year, so she had 5 weeks to get used to it all.  J has managed to go in just as half-term starts, so we'll have a week to acclimatise him.    Look on the bright side, eh?



People will start wondering where you are taking them on holiday!


----------



## Kei (Feb 14, 2010)

Northerner said:


> People will start wondering where you are taking them on holiday!



LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Kei (Feb 14, 2010)

DH phoned.  They've given J 3 units of Novorapid, and he's down to 19 now, sleeping and being monitored.  Should be discharged in the morning once he's seen the diabetic nurses.  Apparently he wobbled a bit when told he was definitely diabetic, but was absolutely fine for his injection.  My brave little man!


----------



## Kei (Feb 15, 2010)

DH is amazing!  Apparently he told the nurses to do the injection in J's left leg, so that in the morning they can use his right leg ... then he'll be injecting in the same side as his sister, and we won't get muddled!  What a thing to think of in that situation!  LOL!  Calm and collected...


----------



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2010)

Kei said:


> DH is amazing!  Apparently he told the nurses to do the injection in J's left leg, so that in the morning they can use his right leg ... then he'll be injecting in the same side as his sister, and we won't get muddled!  What a thing to think of in that situation!  LOL!  Calm and collected...



That's a cool head in such difficult circumstances Kei! So good to hear that J was able to have his injection without fuss. Hope you all get some rest tonight after such a difficult and worrying time. You know we'll be here for you when you need us.


----------



## Mand (Feb 15, 2010)

Kei

I am so sorry that the diagnosis for 'd' is positive for J. But thank goodness you were so on the ball! Thanks to you, your precious child did not go into dka. 

DH did well re thinking about J and F having their injections in the same leg. Good thinking!

Do please let us know how things are going. I am sure I speak on behalf of everyone on this forum when I say "thinking of you all and sending strength".


----------



## Becca (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh bless, you all sound so amazing and together....How old is your little one?  It must be so mind boggling at the moment but we're all here for you.

Maybe later, when things are 'settled' if you ever need to be put in contact with other families that have more than one child diagnosed let us (Adrienne, Bev etc ) know as we can contact them for you.  
x


----------



## gewatts (Feb 15, 2010)

Your children sound so amazing and brave. Good to hear that he is ok having the injections. Was thinking of you all last night. This forum so is great. It gives such support. 
How strange about their timings!


----------



## bev (Feb 15, 2010)

Kei,
Your all amazing! The way you have dealt with all this brings a tear to me eyes. Your DH is amazing too! I hope J takes to his injections as well as he can and that you all have some precious 'bonding' time when he gets home.

Like Becca says there are 3 families that we know who have more than one diabetic child and i am sure they will contact you if you need some support.

Let us know how things are when you have time - we will all be thinking of you and little J.Bev xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

special big hugs and kisses for J X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X X


----------



## Smit (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi,
Sorry to hear about J. I was reading your previous post about the ear infection, i had that just before i got diagnosed 25 years ago. My Mum has always believed it was linked to me getting type 1. Big hugs to you and J. Take care x x x


----------



## Gemma444 (Feb 15, 2010)

hya Kei

I'm so sorry to hear about J. How is he doing? Hope all of your family are ok? You have done amazing and your a fantastic mum. You know where any of us are if you need a chat.

Take care 
Gem xx


----------



## Kei (Feb 15, 2010)

We're home - with J, although the doctors weren't keen on us bringing him home! Everyone exhausted. Mum is here helping out. J doing well and tolerating the injections and testing like a star.

There were no diabetic nurses on duty till Wednesday and no diabetic specialists available at the hospital, so they weren't confident that it was a good idea to send him home yet. 

He wanted his own bed though, and we know exactly what to do if he goes high or low, and have all the right stuff here to do it. 

I'll monitor him several times during the night and adjust things if necessary, and we know the warning signs that would mean we needed to get him back there (5 minutes away).

5 minutes ago, our DSN phoned, from her holiday, to say she'd been told about J, and will be coming to see us as soon as she's back.


----------



## Gemma444 (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh Kei your are doing really well. I can't imagine what you must be feeling right now. How old is J if you don't mind me asking? If you want a chat just send me a message I'm on here plenty. have they put J on mixes like F and my J? 

Hope everything goes ok tonight and of course he wants to be at home with his family and not at the hospital.

gem xx


----------



## Kei (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Gemma.  J turned 5 in January.  Yes, they have put J on Mixtard 30 like F and your J.  It was SO cute this evening to see F and J go and do their BMs together before supper!


----------



## Gemma444 (Feb 15, 2010)

Awww that is sweet. I'm sure he will take to the injections just fine aswell. I bet he is use to seeing F doing her injections and b/s for a while now. How you feeling about it all? xx






Kei said:


> Thanks Gemma.  J turned 5 in January.  Yes, they have put J on Mixtard 30 like F and your J.  It was SO cute this evening to see F and J go and do their BMs together before supper!


----------



## Kei (Feb 15, 2010)

Gemma444 said:


> Awww that is sweet. I'm sure he will take to the injections just fine aswell. I bet he is use to seeing F doing her injections and b/s for a while now. How you feeling about it all? xx



Absolutely fine.  I've been fairly sure for a few weeks that he was diabetic.  Now it's just confirmation of that, so I'm not shocked or anything.    I'd come to terms with the idea quite a while ago, and am honestly just feeling pleased that my mummy instinct was right, because if it hadn't been diabetes I'd have been much more worried about what else it could have been!


----------



## Gemma444 (Feb 15, 2010)

Just goes to show that us mums know when there isn't something quite right going on when it comes to our kids. Mum knows best x


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 15, 2010)

Hiya
Am away and this is the first chance to log on.  Wow I'm so sorry this has happened to J.  Thank goodness you knew what to do to help him.  DH thinks quick on his feet doesn't he what with the injection leg.   Not sure what else to say but to reitterate what Becca said.  When you are ready, we know other families with two kiddies diagnosed and maybe you could speak to them.  Take care.  x


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm tired after a night of getting up and down to test J's blood sugars, but we kept them fairly well controlled, considering his dosage was pretty much guesswork by the hospital.  Roughly, his blood sugars were:

16 at 2000
11 at 2200
7 at 0100
6 at 0230, so I gave him some orange juice and half a digestive
7 at 0400, so I gave more juice and the rest of the digestive
7 at 0700
4.8 just before insulin and breakfast at 08:00

I'm guessing that means it ought to be slightly less insulin tonight.

He's brighter and seems a lot better now he's got some insulin inside him. He's peeing at normal intervals and drinking a sensible amount.  His daytime blood sugars have been all over the place so far, but that's to be expected till we get the dosage right.  So far I think they've given him slightly too much at night and slightly too little in the morning, but we'll wait for the "official" verdict later!  

All 3 kids are out for a walk with Nanna at the moment, to let me rest, so I'll go...


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the update Kei. It's good that your experience is helping you with J's levels and insulin doses, and great to hear that he's feeling much better. I can vouch for that - I felt hugely better once they started giving me insulin. I've never been quite sure how they determine insulin requirements in hospital, certainly with what I know now. When I was in (for 8 days) I ate like a horse, eating everything I possibly could off every menu (I hadn't eaten for 5 days before being admitted). However, although they checked my levels regularly, they never seemed to pay any attention to the amount of carbs I was stuffing away! I ranged from 2 to 27! When I came out I discovered that my doses changed signficantly from what I had been advised.

Have a good rest, you deserve it!


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2010)

Apparently the initial insulin dose was based purely on his weight, and they adjusted from there.  I've just been called by the doctor, who looked at J's night-time numbers and cleverly deduced that he needs a lower dose tonight. 

His BMs were up to 18 by mid-morning, but I made him drink a cup of water, then sent him out for a walk with Nanna.  When we tested at lunchtime he was 6.4 and his sister was 4.2.  How's that for control?


----------



## gewatts (Feb 16, 2010)

You seem to be coping really well - well done. It must help that you already know so much - not that that will make it easier to deal with. Keep us informed.


----------



## Kei (Feb 16, 2010)

Up to 18 again but hoping the evening insulin will have kicked in by now, and the water I reminded him to drink will have helped too.  I'll be checking him through the night again.

Thanks to my mum, who is staying with us a few days to help out, I managed to have a lovely long bath earlier, which helped.  Hopefully tomorrow I might get a nap.


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 17, 2010)

Kei said:


> Up to 18 again but hoping the evening insulin will have kicked in by now, and the water I reminded him to drink will have helped too.  I'll be checking him through the night again.
> 
> Thanks to my mum, who is staying with us a few days to help out, I managed to have a lovely long bath earlier, which helped.  Hopefully tomorrow I might get a nap.



Hi Kei,

Sorry Ive not written again, Im on someone elses computer as I cant get online.

Read the thread with interest, my heart and thoughts go out to you. Hope everything goes well. I dont know what else to say but Im thinking of you.

Lots of love xx


----------



## Carynb (Feb 17, 2010)

Have come late to this as have been away.....my goodness you've been through the mill.
It sounds like you're all being incredibly strong. 
Keep going, you're doing a tremendous job 
C x


----------



## jimmysmum (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi, im really sorry to hear your news, the same thing happened to us this very week, our son was diagnosed age 10 in Nov and now our daughter age 2  it sucks xxx


----------



## Patricia (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello kei

sorry to all for being out of touch - Internet down until end of next week....

Sorry not to be here sooner - but I am so full of admiration for you. You are doing so well and thank goodness for your mother. 

I think I would be so low I couldn't get up if I were you, or jimmysmum. What a week. You and your families are in my thoughts. 

I too just 'knew' something was up with my son. When everything around you seems to be going bad, you have DONE GOOD. 

Xxoo


----------

